# Military Mark V



## Josh41 (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum (and new to watches). I purchased my first automatic a couple of weeks ago and now have the bug. I am interested in the Military Mark V (Panerai clone) on e-bay, and I have read some of the comments on this board regarding the watch. Does anyone have first-hand experience with the product, its quality, and reliability? At US$65 it seems like a bargain, but then again it could be complete crap. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Curly (Aug 11, 2006)

Josh41 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum (and new to watches). I purchased my first automatic a couple of weeks ago and now have the bug. I am interested in the Military Mark V (Panerai clone) on e-bay, and I have read some of the comments on this board regarding the watch. Does anyone have first-hand experience with the product, its quality, and reliability? At US$65 it seems like a bargain, but then again it could be complete crap. Thanks in advance.


I have just recieved my blackseal military mark v and I am amazed at the quality for the price. I will give it a month or so to check out reliabilty and if its as good as its looks I will be buying another one for sure.Hope this helps.


----------

